# New camera to add recommendation



## Professional (Nov 12, 2012)

I would like to know your opinion about adding new camera in my collection, will be a main camera for something and a backup camera for something else, so let me know what is your opinion/suggestion or recommendation about it:

1. Getting 1DX, this will be my main camera for sports, and my 1D3 will be the back up, i will let my old 1D2n and 1Ds2 go for 1DX, but this 1DX will be my back up camera for landscapes, i still like and prefer 1Ds3, more megapixel and i don't use high ISO in landscapes.

2. Getting 1D4, one friend told me that there are few boxes available in a local dealer head office, i know this camera is discontinued and i don't want to go with used, so if there is one body available as new it may be a good idea, also this one will be a main body for sports and action birds/wildlife and backup for something else.

3. Even if i get one of 2 above cameras, i want to get a 7D, to replace my old 30D and say 350D too, i can buy it easily because i found one cheap offer for new body from one store in my area, but i don't use those 1.6x bodies long time ago since i got 1D full frame and 1.3x bodies, but that 7D can be a back camera for all above of 1 series, the video is nice as i don't have any video camera yet until i get one of those new 1D bodies above. Also 7D is a good sports camera, i shoot sports mostly in my area more than landscapes or something else, so i focus on gear that are better for sports, i have lenses for sports so i only looking for upgrading in bodies.

I don't want to sell my 1D3 and 1Ds3, both are very nice cameras and very happy with them, but really i need 2 bodies in shooting sports, and only 1D3 giving me the best clarity results over my 1D2n, i hated 1D MarkIIN since i used 1DIII always in sports, so i want another body that is in same quality of 1D3 or much better.

What do you think is the best option of above i should go with?


----------



## jaomul (Nov 12, 2012)

None really. It may be of benefit to upgrade your 1d3 to a 1d4, but not much. I anm not pro and have not gear like you but with gear like that you should only upgrade if something isn't doing its job well enough.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 12, 2012)

Seeing how money isn't an deterrent here I'd most definitely go for the 1DX.


----------



## Professional (Nov 12, 2012)

So the best thing is to get 1DX and ignore that of 1D4, i will see if i can have much more budget then i will sell my 1D3 too and get 1D4 to compliment 1DX, 1D2n reached its quality limits against newer bodies, i shoot a lot at high ISO above 1000 and my shots of high ISO from 1D2n is not appealing or decent as from my 1D3, and for sure if i get that 1DX soon then i will hate to look at 1D2n results.


----------

